# Unexpected colourful visitor



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi all, just had a kingfisher fly into our patio doors, I managed to retreive it before the cat pounced. I released it over a nearby pond, thankfully it flew away ok.
We have lived here around 25 years and have only ever caught a brief glimpse of a kingfisher a couple of years ago now, we're chuffed to bits, cheers, Paul.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Beautiful little birds, well done for rescuing it   

Trevor


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Nice one Paul,

They are one of my favourite birds and quite spectacular in flight,in the sun they are like a really bright,electric blue. 

I was fortunate to watch a pair diving into the river a couple of days ago whilst out fishing.

They hit the water at a fair speed and almost invariably came up with a small fish in their beak.Nature at it's best.

Steve


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

They normally have a heart attack if I pick birds up but I can see it must be disturbing for them being handled by a monster. 

We had a kingfisher who used to dine on my gold fish but since he and Eva Heron ate them all, I have not restocked and thus have not seen him or her since. At least not in my garden. Sometimes I wonder if I ought to get some goldfish in to help these birds during winter months but I don't like seeing live fish disappear down birds throats so a bit of a quandry for me.


----------

